# Typical scam happening on gear swap...



## stonej (Sep 23, 2004)

I am selling my rack and the same guy that does this regularly to people on boatertalk has decided to strike mt. buzz. He offers to send a cashiers check in excess of the total of the item sold and asks that you return the difference to him via a check etc. Well, the cashiers check is bad, but takes the bank about 3 weeks to recognize. He then cashes your check for the difference etc. Watch out everyone!


----------



## Withdrawn 1 (Mar 13, 2004)

I understand; my step-dad was getting similar calls while selling a car on autotrader.com. It's a very common scam. Hope you didn't fall for it. The police, ect. won't do anything about it so the scammers seems to get away with it. Enjoy the snow!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

To add to the fun there's a new game on ebay. Someone offers you a 2nd chance bid on an item that you bid on but didnt win. They dont own the item and are just trying to scam you with a bogus email.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

StoneJ,
Sorry about your plight. 

I'm assuming that you deposited the check into a deposit account at your bank. Going on this assumption, odds are the check was not scrutinized as much as if you had just cashed it. It was simply run through the proof machines and never physically inspected. The check then had to travel the federal system, though this is now wireless and shouldn't take three weeks. (Sorry, gotta defend the bank just a wee bit) 

There are certain security features on cashiers checks, like water marks. Also, there is nothing that prevents you from calling the paying bank to verify the check. 

I recommend this: if you get good customer service at your bank, you could simply present future checks to the teller to verify for you. Saves you long distance, the bank has easy access to legitimate bank contact numbers and if it is a bogus check, they've been alerted to a fraud and perhaps can help squelch it for others who are accepting these same checks. It will definitely save you from accepting a bad check. 

As the other replies imply, it's an instant red-flag when someone requests a transaction such as you have described. It mirrors the infamous "Nigerian Scam", that has been taking people for almost 20 years. 

Now, did you ever think you'd get "free" banking advice on Mountain Buzz? LOL, Hope this helps you and others who accept bank checks for personal sales.

Later,
Loaner


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Nice advice and I totally agree. I took a cashiers check to my bank and they checked it and even called the other bank to verify for me.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 13, 2003)

*It just happened to me...*

I got this message today...

Dear Evan,
Thanks for the mail , the price is okay by me and i am ready to purchase from you immediately, i am ok with $600 for the s ( Dagger G-Ride 6.5) and i want you to delete the ad from the website,i have a reputable shipper that will take care of shipping from your end i want to let you know i have a client in the state that is oweing me a sum of $4,500 , i will instruct him to issue you a certified cashier'scheque on my behalf and as soon as cheque arrives, you hold out your amount and send the difference to my shipper for the pick up in your place, i hope i can trust you for my balance and also you will be contacting my shipper with all neccesary information needed for pick up in your place i.e the actual weightand exact dimensionof the ( Dagger G-Ride 6.5) if this terms are okay by you, do get back to do get back to me with the following details wicth payment be made out to you like this 
Home Address... 
Full Name on cheque... 
State... Zip code...
Country... 
Telephone Number... 
Mobilephone number... Fax Number... 
Do get back to me asap with this details for payment to be made out to you immediately. Waiting to hearing from you. Thanks and God bless you Good day.
Steven..

his email address is [email protected] for everyone to be aware of.


Obviously this guy is still working MB so be aware. Cheers.


----------



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

Looks like that was a chance to call the law. The law takes fake cashiers checks pretty seriously, especially for $5000.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 13, 2003)

*I did*

I did, I did some searching on boater talk about anybody to contact and the only things I could find was links to Secret Service phone numbers. I gave both of those Colorado numbers a call and one was disconnected and the other I was put on eternal hold. I then called my local sheriff office and talked w/ a deputy and he said it would be tough finding anybody who wanted to pursue anything. He suggested just leaving it alone and just pass the word on like I and it seems like a lot of other people have been doing. Anyway, Cheers!


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Im selling my C-1, and recieved two emails with the "same" sort of language . The guiy offered me $100 more for the item and never got back to me.
heres a copy of the emails 

Hello, 
I am interested in buying your Mr.Clean Set up C-1 that is for sale, but before i proceed, are there any other parties interested? what is your asking price? do you have the pictures? is it in excellent conditions? do get back to me urgently. 
Luis... 

heres the reply to my email saying boat is still available:
( I removed my name for "security", he had my first and last name.

Hello Brian , 
Thanks for your prompt response as regards this purchase.well i really want to be the person who wil eventually own this boat. well i am much okay with your asking price. where in the states are you located? do get back to me with the pictures today so that payment can commence as soon as possible. 
Moreover, to show you that i really personally want to be the owner of this set up, i intend adding extra $100 to your asking price so that the other interested party, will lose interest. tell him it's already sold okay. my son is going crazy to have this clean set up. 
Do get back to me. 
Regards 
Luis... 

(dont know how he got my real name!)

heres my reply after not hearing freom the guy

serious inquiries only please  

I think I nipped it at the bud, I hope so.

now here is another inquiry with the word "commence" as refferring to payment, odd that two different potential buyers would use the word commence, I cant remember the last time I used it!

Hello Tiggy,
I am interested in purchasing your canoes annd accessories that is for
sale but before i commence, i will like to know it's present status. please get
back to me as soon as possible

Kristy...
-- 
pretty weird. I never heard back from these guys. Dont know if they were for real or not. but, I dont consider anything sold until Im SPENDING the money lol! 
BTW ane1 want a C-1? LOL 

hope this helps eliviate scams!
Tiggy

heres the 2 email addys so you guys know!
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: I did*



EvanB said:


> I did, I did some searching on boater talk about anybody to contact and the only things I could find was links to Secret Service phone numbers. I gave both of those Colorado numbers a call and one was disconnected and the other I was put on eternal hold. I then called my local sheriff office and talked w/ a deputy and he said it would be tough finding anybody who wanted to pursue anything. He suggested just leaving it alone and just pass the word on like I and it seems like a lot of other people have been doing. Anyway, Cheers!


Colorado unfortuneately does not even possess the funding to convict Identity frauders!! Something needs to be done about this, they get away all the time! Shred your bills, credit card offers and do not sort mail at the Post office. Also those checks thast credit card companies send are targets. My last Health insurance card used my SS# for ID, lol, we gotta get this taken care of!
Tiggy


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

*Re: It just happened to me...*



EvanB said:


> I got this message today...
> 
> Dear Evan,
> Thanks for the mail , the price is okay by me and i am ready to purchase from you immediately, i am ok with $600 for the s ( Dagger G-Ride 6.5) and i want you to delete the ad from the website,i have a reputable shipper that will take care of shipping from your end i want to let you know i have a client in the state that is oweing me a sum of $4,500 , i will instruct him to issue you a certified cashier'scheque on my behalf and as soon as cheque arrives, you hold out your amount and send the difference to my shipper for the pick up in your place, i hope i can trust you for my balance and also you will be contacting my shipper with all neccesary information needed for pick up in your place i.e the actual weightand exact dimensionof the ( Dagger G-Ride 6.5) if this terms are okay by you, do get back to do get back to me with the following details wicth payment be made out to you like this
> ...


the "do get back to me" sounds very familiar, see my posts!
Tiggy


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: I did*



Tiggy said:


> Colorado unfortuneately does not even possess the funding to convict Identity frauders!! Something needs to be done about this, they get away all the time!
> Tiggy


Couldn't Colorado just pay for it with a fraudulent check? 

I worked with a that hired a lawyer to help him with a check fraud case agniast him. He payed the lawyer with a fraudulent check after his dismisal. F'd up, but pretty dam ironic.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

The choppy english in all these notes from the scammers sounds very familier. Reminds me of the Nigerian 419 scammers. Check this site out if you want to learn more: http://419eater.com/
There's some pretty funny stuff on that site and if you have lots of free time you too can participate in some scambaiting and own your own pet. Just recently I had a friend scambait some Nigerians and they sent him a brand new digital camara from the Home Shopping Network. He was suppose to send it to someone else (fence for them) and just kept it. -trev


----------



## stonej (Sep 23, 2004)

I didn't fall for the scam due to the fact that I read about it a few months ago on boatertalk. I just wanted to make sure everyone got the heads-up that it is happening here. The guy that emailed me said he lived in England, so I emailed him back, stated that I was going to be in England in Feb., and that I'd drop it off to him...he didnt reply.


----------



## tpalka (Oct 31, 2003)

*Money orders vs. cashier's checks*

I hope I have the names right: I remember selling a creek boat on eBay, getting a cashier's check from the buyer. I called the bank that emitted it, took it to my local bank, and basically it's still just a check -- the fact that it was certified, or whatever, only meant that the account on which the money was drawn had enough funds at the time. And that there was no guarantee that the check would necessarily clear... so I waited until it cleared before sending the boat. I was told that postal money orders, which you have to buy with cash, and like instant money, and that's what I've been asking for in other transactions. 

Anywho, just wanted to share my lesson -- I always thought that "money order" and "cashier's check" were basically the same thing, just emitted by different entities. They're not... 


tom.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Legitimate cashiers checks are bank checks and are considered "official checks". They can _*only*_ be purchased with cash or available funds in an account at the bank purchased. Cashiers checks have next day availability. That's how much of a guaranty they are, or banks would not be forced to give such fast availability. It is rare that a legitimate cashiers check does not get paid, or in other words, though not "guaranteed", they pretty much are. 

I refer you to my above post. Cashiers checks are safe to transact with, just don't send any merchandise until your bank has verified the check is not fraudulent and by all means never deposit checks written with the intention of sending change back. It is always a scam.

Now, I kinda like that idea of free merchandise and screwing the scammer. What are they gonna do, call the cops?


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Next time you get one of those, tell him it sounds GREAT. Tell him you're PSYCHED to have a buyer, and that sending that check after you get the cashier's check is no problem.

BUT, tell him to show his good faith, have him send you just $25 via Western Union so you can be sure he's someone that can be trusted.

If he sends you the money- go buy yourself $25 worth of beer and chicken wings, 'cause you just scammed the scammer! 

Chances are he'll never get back to you....


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

*nigerian 419 scam*

hey all. got this from my snowmobile forum. CHECK OUT:

http://www.bustedupcowgirl.com/scampage.html


Same scam, just horse related. laugh your A$$ off


----------



## Mattdjh (Mar 6, 2005)

Check this out....got this today


HELLO....
ITS NICE TO KNOW THAT YOU ARE LOOKING TO BUY THIS Wavesport ZG 54. , SO IF YOU ARE READY TO BUY IT NOW JUST GET BACK TO ME FOR THE COST OF IT AND THE SENDING COST BUT I WILL LIKE TO KNOW WHERE YOU ARE FROM AND YOUR PHONE NUMBER SO WE CAN BE ABLE TO TALK ON PHONE OK....NOTE-- PAYMENT ACCEPTED IS VIA WESTERN UNION.
WAITING YOUR FEEDBACK..
SMITH

Would love to kick this dootches ass. talks like he's foreign or something. told him I already bought one. don't ever deal with someone who talk s like this......wierd


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Matt,

I got the same e-mail. I can't match him/her/it up to any of the boats I have looked at or am interested in, though I have posted that I'm looking for a certain boat.

Knowing that you got the same, exact, (except for the boat type), e-mail that I did, it's definitely suspicious. Thinking of trying the "you send money to me first" thing. (NOT). I'm curious though, was it just the language that made you suspect a scam?

I told him/her/it that I would get back to him/her/it, as soon as I could figure out who he/she/it was, but now I won't worry about it. Thanks for your alerting post.

Loaner


----------



## windowshade (Apr 30, 2004)

*the scam continues*

Just received this offer to buy my double diamond paddle today...thanks to everyone who has posted info on this scam.

****************************************

HELLO,
THANKS FOR THE MAIL,PLS I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KNOW THAT THE PRICE IS OKAY BY ME.I WOULD LIKE YOU TO KNOW THE MODE OF PAYMENT WOULD BE BY A CASHIER CHEQUE DRAWN IN AMERICAN BANK WHICH WOULD BE SENT TO YOU BY MY CLIENT IS IN ENGLAND I AM FROM SPAIN NEAR THE COASTAL AREA WHERE I STAY IS CALLED BENISAN I HAVE A PHONE WHICH IS FAULTY AND YET TO BE REPAIR SORRY I WOULD HAVE GIVEN YOU MY PHONE NUMBER PLS BEAR WITH ME.WHEN YOU GET THE CHEQUE WHICH WOULD BE SENT TO YOU,YOU WOULD HAVE TO DEDUCT THE AMOUNT OF THE (Werner Double Diamond paddle ) AND ALSO THE EXPENSES FOR SENDING THE BALANCES TO MY SHIPPING AGENT.AND YOU ARE TO SEND THE BALANCES TO THEM VIA WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER AND WHEN THEY GET THE BALANCES THEY WOULD COME TO YOUR DESTINATION AND DO THE PICK UP TO MY DESTINATION YOU ARE NOT TO DO THE SHIPPING YOUSELF I WOULD TAKE OF THAT ,THE BALANCES IS USE FOR THE SHIPPING OF THE (Werner Double Diamond paddle) TO MY DESTINATION.NOT TO FORGET THE AMOUNT THAT WOULD BE MADE TO YOU BY MY CLIENT IS $2500 ...PLS MAIL BACK WITH THE FOLLOWING INFO SO THAT THIS TRANSACTION WOULD BE MADE POSSIBLE.
THESE ARE YOUR .
FULL NAME ........
FULL ADDRESS.....
COUNTRY....
CITY......
PHONE NUMBER....
WHY I ASK FOR THE FOLLOWING IS SO THAT THE CHEQUE CAN BE MADE TO THE RIGHT PERSON AND TO THE RIGHT ADDRESS OF THE PERSON WHICH IS GOING TO BE YOU.PLS MAIL ME BACK IF THIS OKAY BY YOU.
THANKS

GINGER HAMMER


----------



## **** (Jan 25, 2005)

Justice???

This is a pg13 version of what happened when I got bored. It is not a suggestion that anyone follows suit. 

Having advertised a couple of boats for sale recently Ive got used to all the scam artists that try and part me from my cash. They are part of the rich life of the net along with unwanted e-mails trying to flog me weight loss products,(not needed) narcotics (not wanted) the chance to borrow money and never pay it back(wanted, needed but not realistic) and invitations to meet the kind of women that my dear departed grandmother used to describe as cheap tarts. 

My usual responses to the overpay scam artists is to hit the delete key. Occasionally Ill e-mail them back saying that its a cash sale only and, oddly enough, that is the last I hear from them. The way it works is that, they send me a cheque (stolen or forged) for a few thousand more than the item Im selling, I pay this into my bank account and after 3 days or so it appears as cleared funds. I then electronically wire the excess money to some account somewhere and then have to deal with the fact that the cheque comes back two weeks later as fake. My bank debit my account and I lose out. The scam artists dont actually want to buy my stuff, they just want to take advantage of me being a mug punter and get my cash. 

I was bored the day I got an email from James Lyle I had just completed the final level on Doom3, had checked all the local river levels and found them empty so instead of hitting the delete key I decided to go fishing for a scammer. 

[email protected] 
Subject: urgent 

Good Day,i am intereted in the purchase of your boat for sale i am a dealer based in OHIO,i will like to know the final asking price and also the details of its condition including the pics if available but if not i beleive you will be giving the full description as a honest seller. 
I will make necessary shipping arrangement. 
Regards 

James 

This made James a bit lazier than most. Usually they cut and paste the actual details of the item for sale into the pre-prepared email. That was too complicated for him, or too much like hard work. 

Subject: re: urgent 
Which Boat 
was my two word response. 

Subject: BOAT OR BOATS? 
HI, 
DO YOU HAVE MORE THAN A BOAT FOR SALE?IF SO YOU CAN GIVE ME THE LISTS OF THE ONES YOU HAVE AND THEIR RESPECTIVE PRICES. 
REGARDS. 

JAMES 


A quick check in my garage, and of the Caps Lock key, found my boats and a couple that belonged to friends. What the hell, they werent going to get sold anyway. 

Subject: re: BOAT OR BOATS? 

Dagger RPM WW spec £425 
Method Air c1 £300 
Double Dutch Optima "E" Construction £900 
Arrowcraft Fury (fatboy build) £300 
Touch2 (carbon) £475 


Subject: Touch2 (carbon) and the Arrowcraft Fury 
Hello, 
Thanks for the mail and also for your prompt response,due to customer demand i will like to proceed with the purchase of the Arrowcraft Fury and the Touch2 (carbon) ,so kindly get back to me with the details of their condition and also if the pics are available you can also send them along. 
I will be expecting to read from you. 
Regards. 

James 

Subject: re: Touch2 (carbon) and the Arrowcraft Fury 

Fury is 10.5kg, some repairs around thingypit but in good condition. 

Touch2 is 8.5kg, final epoxy layer needs applying to bring the boat up to race weight, but in very good condition. 

Sorry don't have pictures 

Conrad 


These two boats had cost£225 between them and had both seen better days. Now, unless the state of slalom in Ohio is pretty dreadful this guy didnt have a clue. Also, up till now Id been playing the dont waste my time game with short abrupt e-mails and the minimum of information. OK Ill admit it, I was still trying to finish the final level of Doom3 of Nightmare setting so might have been a bit distracted. My sales technique was more than enough for Jimmy Boy. 


Subject: Payment fot the items................ 

Hello, 
Thanks for the mail,and also for your prompt response,to secure the purchase i dont mind paying the required price cos i have already informed my customers about it. 
To ease the transaction,i will instuct a client of mine who is owing me the sum of 4000 pounds in the uk to issue the cheque to you in your name and after the cheque might have cleared i do not know if i can trust you be helping in sending the rest to the shipping company who will be coming over for the pick up as i have some other consignments which the items would be shipped with in the uk also. 

So furnish me with the name to be written on the cheque and the address where the cheque will be mailed to and your phone number 
I WILL GET IN CONTACT WITH YOU AS SOON AS I GET REQUESTS FOR THE OTHER ITEMS. 
I will be expecting to read from you. 
My best regards to your family. 

James 

As a normal customer Id have been pretty confused by his email. After all, when referring to oneself in writing, a person uses a capital I, not a pain old i. Perhaps he needed to rip me off so that he could afford grammar and spelling lessons, or even a decent speck checker. Then again, if that was an excuse Id have been a robbing the banks most of my life. As well as questioning his payment methods I thought it was time to start the real wind up. 

Subject: re: Payment fot the items................ 

Hi James, 

I'm a bit confused. On one hand you want to give me a cheque for £4000 for two boats that cost £775, yet on the other hand you say "i do not know if i can trust you ." It might be easier if you were to just send me a cheque for £775 for the boats and not have to worry if you can trust me or not. Either that, or I can have the boats shipped over to friends of mine in Scamton near Huntingdon on the West Virginia/Ohio border, where you can pick them up yourself. One the other hand, I can have my chums deliver them as they drive a rig and make deliveries throughout Ohio. If I have to get them shipped over, It would add to the price. Let me know what you think as soon as you can, as I have got someone in the British Team who is very interested in the Touch2. 

All the best and kindest regards to your family. 

Conrad 


Scamtown is not a real place in West Virginia, its a state of mind. But the email seems to panic James a little. Payment methods being at the heart of his scam. 

Subject: re: Payment fot the items................ 

Hello, 
Thanks for the mail,acutally the four thousand which i said would be sent to you in the actuall amount he owes me and i am not sure the actuall amount he would issue may be it wouldnt be up to that but i shall let you know as soon as the cheque is sent. 
Like i made it known to you in my previous mail,the money that would be sent to the shippers is not meant for the shippment of the boats only,the boats are to be shipped together with my consignments in the EUROPE.though i beleive business is all about trust an i needed a WORD OF TRUST FROM YOU and that was why i said it that I DO NOT KNOW IF I CAN TRUST YOU. 
I will let you know the actuall amopunt sent as soon as the cheque is sent,.so you can send the name to be written on the check and the addredd where the cheque will be mailed to with your phone number. 
I will be expecting to read from you. 
My best regards. 
NOTE that i will want you not to sell the boats to some one else i have already informed my customers about it and to be the highest bidder i wouldnt mind paying 820 pounds for the IT. 

James 


I would have got back to him, but I was having trouble utilising the Soul Cube Weapon to kill the final monster in Doom. 

Subject: Urgent............. 

Hello, 
Top of the day to you,why have i heardfrom you as regards my previou email? 
My best regards to your family. 

James 


His email raised two questions? Who the Hell says top of the day to you? and why does he keep asking about my family? Im briefly thrown into some minor paranoia that James is actually the spirit of my grandmother and that this whole boat rip-off thing is just a way to distract me from the temptation of those Internet cheap tarts. Then again, when you havent slept for 60 hours and have your nose pressed close to the monitor as you try and send evil hordes back to Hell, paranoia seems somehowreasonable. 

Subject: Great news 

Hi james, 

Sorry I didn't get back to you but I was away over the weekend. You will be pleased to know that I turned down an offer for the Touch2 from none other than Pauly Parrot, our Olympic medallist. He was insistent that it was the right boat for him and offered me a lot more than I was asking, but seeing as I had agreed to sell you the boat I wouldn't budgey. 

Anyway, the good news is that my friends from Scamton West Virginia have got a container of English candy floss leaving from Liverpool Docks on Monday have and they have space for both of the boats. This means you should be able to get the boats in Ohio within 10 days. They owe me a few favours so have agreed to ship the boats for free and this means that you can have them for £775. The stuff you said about trust in your last e-mail really got me thinking so I'm quite happy for you to pay my mates for the boats when you actually get them. The guys are really cool and do loads of paddling so can probably drop the boats off for you in Ohio. Their names are Justin Ferkov and Andy Dye. All you need to do is send me an address and phone number and I'll get Just Ferkov and Dye to drop round. 

All the best. 

Conrad 


At this point I figured the game was likely to be up, but I just couldnt help myself. Id set a 10 day limit until the boats were meant to get to Scamton and I figured that even the dumbest donkey in Donkeytown would have picked up on being told to Just Ferkov and Dye Donkeytown, however, must have been having a Special on Dumb Donkeys. 

Subject: Re: Great news 

Hello, 
Thanks for the mail,and also for your efforts towards the successfulness of this transaction,i am intrigued about the free shippment but what am i suppose to do with the other consignments,you know i made it known to you that the boats would be shipped together with my consignments in the uk,actually the rest of my goods would have been shipped if not for the demand of the boats by a customer. 
I have containers to be shipped and i have liased with the shippers and they have given me the estimate of the shipping charges.so will like to know if you are still interested in selling the boats to me and if so you can send the name to be written on the cheque and also the address where it should be mailed to with your phone number. 
Remember i told you in one of my mails that i shall get back to you as soon as i receive offers for any of the boats remaining which could be anytime,it could be after you receive the pyment and then there wouldnt have to be any further negotiation on how the payment would be and you will have to deduct the money from my money. 
I will be expecting to read from you.Regards 
James 



Never one to be subdued by adversity, James was still trying to run the scam on me. Next would have come offers for the remaining boats with lots of pressure to give an address and phone number. Having finally destroyed the evil demons, I had a bit of spare time on my hands so decided to take pity on him. 


Subject: Ferry cross the Mersey 

Hi James, 

I'm really sorry to do this to you, but I just found out this morning that my boats never got loaded on the Ferkov and Dye candy floss container. Apparently the bloke Herman I got to deliver them for me got drunk and fell asleep so he ended up missing the Ferry across the Mersey. When i actually managed to speak to him on the phone this morning he had the gall to tell me that "life goes on, day after day. Hearts torn in every way" I'd rip his heart out if I got my hands on him. Bloody Hermit! 

Anyway, if you still want the boats let me know as they should be back here by this evening. If you don't I completely understand and all I can do is apologise for wasting your time after you had been so trusting, generous and understanding. 

All the best 


Conrad 


Subject: Still Interested.............. 
Hello, 
Thanks for the mail,i will like to let you know that i am still interested in the purchase of the boat because i do not want there to be further delay with my shippment and i need to get all deals sealed up as soon as possible. 
If you are still interested in selling the boats to me you can send the name to be written on the cheque and also the address where the cheque should be mailed to with your phone number. 
I will be expecting to read from you. 
Regards. 


James seems as keen as ever so I arrange a delivery address of a friend who is about to move house. The friend in question hadnt managed to complete Doom3 so was desperate for any hints I could give. 


Subject: RE: Still Interested.............. 

Hi James, 

Here are the details you need. 

For tax reasons the cheque needs to be made out to my business so it needs to be payable to "Mug Punter Ltd" and for the attention of I disagreeistant, Paul Lynch. 

Address is 
Paul Lynch House 
Warrington 
WA4 *** 
United Kingdom 

The final amount should be £775, but seeing as you've been messed around by me, just call it £700. For that you are getting the Touch2 (full carbon) and the Arrowcraft Fury. 
Boats are ready for pick-up whenever you want 

Conrad 

James emailed back wanting confirmation of the address as well as a phone number. He also felt that my generous offer of knocking £75 off the price of the boats was too generous and insisted that the price remain at £775 (bless him). Not wanting to be harassed by phone I gave him a mobile number that I could divert or change without affecting anything. There were three main reasons to try and get the cheque. Firstly, it would make a nice souvenir, secondly it would cost James £30ish to get it sent by courier from Nigeria (his suspected base) and thirdly, he would be spending time on me rather than ripping off other, ahem, mug punters. 

Hello Conrad, 
I got confirmation from my client that the payment will be deliver to you today via ups courier services, i have contacted the shipper about this.like i have told you that the excess of the cheque will be transfer to my shipper that will be coming for the pick,They said you should send the excess funds to them via westernunion money transfer and the money is going to be received by their senior accountant MR JEFF DAVIDS in west africa.Here is the information in which you are going to send the money to the shipper, 

MR JEFF DAVIDS 
23/24 CAMPBELL AVENUE, 
IBADAN, 
OYO STATE, 
23402 
NIGERIA. 


I will be expecting to read from you very soon. 

N.BLS I WANT YOU TO BE HONESTY WITH THIS TRANSACTION AND I WANT YOU TO ADVISE ME ON HOW THE SHIPPER WILL LOCATE YOUR AREA WHEN COMING FOR THE PICK UP. 

BEST REGARDS. 


James also gave me a phone call to confirm the details. He had a nice Nigerian accent, a deep voice and alack of social skills on the phone. He also had a number which showed up as +23 4 01470 4354. A quick check showed it up as a Lagos number. 

This point is the high pressure point in the transaction for James. He has sent the fake or stolen cheque, has to wait for me to pay it in and then wire the money before the cheque bounces. Real life, however, just got in the way and UPS couldnt seem to find the Warrington headquarters of MUG PUNTER LTD. James started getting tiresome with lots of phone calls and emails wanting to know what was happening. Oddly enough as soon as I sawthe Nigerian number flash up on my phone I let it divert to messaging. (probably costing the scammers a bit of extra cash. 

Hello Paul, 
Top of the day to you,i got a confirmation that you were suppose to receive the cheque sent to you via UNITED PARCEL SERVICE (UPS) yesterday but unfortunately the courier was unable to locate your address,i will want to proceed to the UPS courier nearest to you first thing tomorrow morning to claim the package. 
I tried to call you to explain this to you more better but i was answered by an ANSWERING MACHINE. 
I WILL WANT YOU TO GET BACK TO ME TOMMOROW AS SOON AS YOU MIGHT HAVE GOTTEN AND BANKED THE CHEQUE TOMMOROW MORNING. 
YOU MAY ALSO SEND ALONG AN ALTERNATIVE PHONE NUMBER TO WHICH YOU CAN BE REACHED. 
I will be expecting to read from you. 
My best regards to your family. 
James. 


Demanding little fellow! 

Hi James, 

I need the UPS consignment number or package number to find out which depot it is at. It will be Monday at the earliest before it can be picked up. As far as a separate number goes, the one I have given you is the best number. If it switches to answering service it is because I am either in a meeting, in surgery or in the toilet. Sorry this is taking so long to sort out, but my plastic surgery clinic has been incredibly busy and I am having to do extra sessions at other hospitals. 

All the best 

Conrad 


All of a sudden Id become a plastic surgeon which, kinda, suited the Mug Punter name. After a bunch more emails the cheque got delivered andit was a fake and a bad one, at that. The clock was ticking. 

Amid all of this James forgot what he had been telling me and gave me different information for wiring the money. He did this by emailing me as the shipper George Smith. [email protected] 
Oddly enough, it was sent from the same computer that James was using. Yeah same James that is in Ohio is shipping his computer all the way to Nigeria so that a shipping company can send one email. 

Hello, 
We have been informed by JAMES LYLE about the boat which would be picked up at your location by ending of the week,we will like you to supply us with the following informations, 
1 The dimensions of the boat. 
2 The location of the boat. 
3 The actual time and date when we could be coming over for the pick up. 

Moreso,we have been instructed to supply you with the informations on how you should be sending us the money,though it has be made known to JAMES that the money should be sent via WESTERN UNION SECURITY. 
we would want the money to be sent directly to our head office in the name of a cheif accountant with the information below. 
NAME.............MR KOLA BELLO 
ADDRESS..........2,SIR WERE CRECSENT,VICTORIA ISLAND LAGOS,23401,NIGERIA. 

He thinks I have paid the cheque in and am ready to wire the money so my next email subject heading gets his little heart a beating. 




Subject: Western Union Money Transfer Confirmation. 

Hi James, 

Just need to confirm the money transfer. Is it 
NAME.............MR KOLA BELLO 
ADDRESS..........2,SIR WERE CRECSENT,VICTORIA ISLAND LAGOS,23401,NIGERIA. 

Or is it 
MR JEFF DAVIDS 
23/24 CAMPBELL AVENUE, 
IBADAN, 
OYO STATE, 
23402 
NIGERIA 
Let me know as soon as possible as I have withdrawn the cash and just need to wire it. 
All the best 
Conrad 


He confirms the Kola Belo delivery and is, by now, convinced that I am indeed a Mug Punter. 

Now comes the moral of the story. When you get a pet puppy, its for life. When you get a Kitten, it has to last you lots of Christmases. However, when you get a pet Nigerian Scammer you can abuse the hell out of them and toss them aside. James was boring me, didnt do any tricks and I couldnt hit him with a rolled up newspaper. 

Rather than letting James know that I had him rumbled from day one I decide to act the outraged punter who has nearly been scammed. The language gets a bit more adult. 


Subject: Money sent 

James, James, James, James, James, 

You Sir, are a Donkey! 

Your cheque is fake! 

According to the police you are emailing me from the same computer as George(I'm a Donkey too) Smith. 

You have phoned me from a Lagos number(01470 4354) despite telling me you are from Ohio. 

You are nothing more than a common thief and Allah tells us to cut the hands off thieves. 

All of your details have been passed on to the police in Nigeria, 

May your shorts always itch and your children be fat and hairy. 


All the best..... 


So that was that. I updated my anti-virus software, got prepared for some abusive calls and sadly mourned the death of my pet. Not so, James wasnt done. Just like a dead goldfish that wont be flushed at a first attempt, he had one more statement to make. 

Hello, 
Your mail seem embarrassing to me,did you send any money to anyone?i do not understand what you are saying about the cheque,you told me the cheque is cleared already so the what happened again? 
I will want you to please explaing this to me> 
Regards. 

Initially I was amazed that he had the gall to reply, but them I worked out what he was trying to do. He wanted to know if he had been rumbled before or after I had wired that big bag of fictitious cash. As a sometime hunter, I didnt need to be asked to take a second shot at him. 

Subject: SCREW YOU AND THE DONKEY YOU RODE IN ON 

No money sent 

you are a thief 

you are not in Ohio 

The cheque is a fake (as you know) so it wouldn't clear. 

The police said it is a common scam and you, you ******* donkey, are a common scammer. 

Has that explained it for you, or do you need further clarification............****! 


.270 WIN 



RIP James Lyle.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.zug.com/pranks/powerbook/

Good one, too bad you could not talk him into to letting you ship the kayaks. You could have sent him a foamy!


----------



## hydrofu (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm selling a kayak on mountian buzz and this guy is offering me 3,600 dollars for my 650 dollar kayak. He says he's sending the extra money for shipping it to Europe. I gave him a whitewater test and he failed. Look out there are some shady scamers out there. Hydrofu


----------



## bparegien (Apr 21, 2007)

Sure thing... the exact same thing happened to us on Craigslist the other day. The person contacting me had really random capitalization issues and you could tell that their english was broken. It's always hairy when they don't want to see the boat first anyway.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

I got took for $1500 on Ebay once. This was 5-6 years ago when the Western Union scam was going on. The bigest thing I learned was if you cant see what you are buying first or at the very least talk to the other party on the phone there is somthing fishey going on. I personaly will never buy some thing from a private seller again unless I can meet them and see the product. I know you are probably thinking what a fool for WUing money to the person but there was more to it. Somthing like using my wifes name or puting the funds in our name and than they make a fake Id to get the cash. I cant quite remember the whole deal. Any ways I got screwed!! There are a lot of scams out there watch out.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

*Not just merchandise*

A friend of mine posted an ad for a roommate and fell for the same type of scam. It's not just stuff for sale, but just about anything.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

So the Western Unions scam is.. They ask you to put the money in your name and tell you that they will use the seceret code to access the cash after you get the merchandice. In that process they make a fake ID and go retrieve the cash in your name at a half A$$ WU in A different country. It seemed like it would be safe but its not. THe WU in the US are a lot more strice on how and who gets the cash. Im glad that this has been pointed out on the BUZZ. It realy sucks whan you save up for a new or used toy and you get toatly screwed. BOATERS BEWARE OF THE NO GOOD LOW DOWN SCAMIN A$$ HOLES.


----------



## DangerousDave (Apr 11, 2007)

*Abusing 419 scammers*

My favorite way to abuse these guys is to tell them that I have the item and that they should send the check and give them the address of the nearest IRS office.


----------

